# How to answer: What is your expected salary?



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

In many online applications they ask: what is your expected salary?

What is the best way to answer this question?

Could the answer to this question affect their view of the applicant?

The same question is asked at interviews. Should we answer it the same way as in the application?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

At the time of applying for a new job job or during job interviews, employers usually ask: "what is you expected salary?"

It is best to delay answering this question, because if you ask for more than their budget, they may decide to eliminate you right away. And if you ask for less than their budget, you may miss out on a higher salary.

Have a look at FAQ- What is your expected salary?

It is best to let the hiring manager decide to hire you first, then you can discuss & negotiate the salary package.


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

Thanks Syd10.

So according to the link, if I ask for too little that can also jeopordise my chances, just like if I ask for too much salary?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

sandieb said:


> Thanks Syd10.
> 
> So according to the link, if I ask for too little that can also jeopordise my chances, just like if I ask for too much salary?


Yes. Let the employer decide to hire you first, then you can start talking about salary....


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

syd10 said:


> Yes. Let the employer decide to hire you first, then you can start talking about salary....


Also, some employers don't specify that their offer actually includes 9.5% supperannuation contribution + base salary. So it's best to get them to clarify this after they make the offer (not before).


----------

